# No encuentro la falla [Control remoto]



## lcer14 (Sep 10, 2013)

Buenas, tengo para reparar un control remoto de un porton electrico (corredizo) y no pude encontrar la falla que tiene. Los pulsadores andan bien, al oprimirlo el led se enciende pero no transmite esa señal al receptor del porton. Alguna idea de cuales son las fallas mas comunes o que componente pudo haberse dañado.
Les adjunto algunas imagenes del control desarmado:

Ups no me dejaron porque soy nuevito en el foro.

Abrazo!
LeO ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2013)

> Los pulsadores andan bien, al oprimirlo el led se enciende


 posiblemente, podria ser que si transmita pero el receptor sea la falla...

probaste las pilas, que herramientas tienes??, un tester o multimetro ?revisa el receptor a ver si no se quemo algun fusible....


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 10, 2013)

Una linda ayuda (creo yo) para probar si transmite tu control:

Mirá el led transmisor a travéz de una cámara, si es barata mejor (celular, web cam) y deberías ver que "enciende" como si fuese un led normal.
Probá antes con otro control para acerciorarte de que tu cámara te sirve.

Si no anda, probá con pila nueva... lo siguiente sería que revises las soldaduras de los botones y el led, las partes sensibles a estropearse ante una eventual caída.

Si aún no encontrás nada, medí la tensión en el led IR, si existe alguna al apretar los botones, podría estar quemado dicho led (ocurre a veces cuando el control se cae)

Saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 10, 2013)

La mayoria de los controles de porton trabajan con señales de radio. Si ese es el caso no se va a ver en la camara. Lo mas comun es que el receptor pierda la programación, a veces llevan una pila tipo moneda y cuando esta se acaba hay que reprogramarlo. Desafortunadamente, al ser parte de los sistemas de seguridad, es dificil encontrar información para programarlo tu mismo. Necesitas acudir a un instalador calificado para que te lo configure.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2013)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo....


> Desafortunadamente, al ser parte de los sistemas de seguridad, es dificil encontrar información para programarlo tu mismo. *Necesitas acudir a un instalador calificado para que te lo configure.*



 tal vez en este foro tengas otra solucion....

http://puertasautomaticasdetexcoco.blogspot.mx/2009/08/programacion-para-diferentes-motores.html


----------



## lcer14 (Sep 11, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> posiblemente, podria ser que si transmita pero el receptor sea la falla...
> 
> probaste las pilas, que herramientas tienes??, un tester o multimetro ?revisa el receptor a ver si no se quemo algun fusible....


 
El receptor anda bien porque con el otro control, el porton, habre normalmente. Tengo bastantes herramientas *por_*q*ue* estoy estudiando electronica y audio, tengo idea de algo, conozco todos los componentes. Las pilas andan bien, a parte el led rojo (no infrarrojo) enciende al precionar el pulsador.



Mostdistortion dijo:


> Una linda ayuda (creo yo) para probar si transmite tu control:
> 
> Mirá el led transmisor a travéz de una cámara, si es barata mejor (celular, web cam) y deberías ver que "enciende" como si fuese un led normal.
> Probá antes con otro control para acerciorarte de que tu cámara te sirve.
> ...


 
Muy buena idea lo de la camara para detectar si funciona o no el led IR, pero en este caso el led del control es rojo, y enciende cuando se preciona el pulsador. Le di un buen vistazo a todo el circuito y parece estar todo bien.



solaris8 dijo:


> posiblemente, podria ser que si transmita pero el receptor sea la falla...
> 
> probaste las pilas, que herramientas tienes??, un tester o multimetro ?revisa el receptor a ver si no se quemo algun fusible....


 
El receptor anda bien porque con el otro control, el porton, habre normalmente. Tengo bastantes herramientas *por_*q*ue* estoy estudiando electronica y audio, tengo idea de algo, conozco todos los componentes. Las pilas andan bien, a parte el led rojo (no infrarrojo) enciende al precionar el pulsador.



Mostdistortion dijo:


> Una linda ayuda (creo yo) para probar si transmite tu control:
> 
> Mirá el led transmisor a travéz de una cámara, si es barata mejor (celular, web cam) y deberías ver que "enciende" como si fuese un led normal.
> Probá antes con otro control para acerciorarte de que tu cámara te sirve.
> ...


 
Muy buena idea lo de la camara para detectar si funciona o no el led IR, pero en este caso el led del control es rojo, y enciende cuando se preciona el pulsador. Le di un buen vistazo a todo el circuito y parece estar todo bien.



solaris8 dijo:


> EME_JuanAndrade dijo....
> 
> 
> tal vez en este foro tengas otra solucion....


 
Me parece que el problema sea que el receptor no lo reconoce, muy buena info, seguro que me sirve, el control que tengo es el ERREKA -Enchufable del enlace que me pasaste.

Muchas gracias a todos por dejar sus opiniones.
Despues les cuento si solucione el problema.


----------

